# We have just been selected



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi there, can anyone give me a list of documents that will be required for for when I will have to present our information for emigration. Many thanks.


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

*Documents*



dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi there, can anyone give me a list of documents that will be required for for when I will have to present our information for emigration. Many thanks.


HI, We just got selected too. Have you looked on the website? I think it's very clear and if you go into the part where it gives you the info on skilled migration there is a link to the local office ( ours is London) and they explain everything very clearly, including documentation and timelines.

I also spoke to the immigration office in NZ last night as I had a specific query. I was advised to start the police check immediately as it can be slow, again they give you a guide to how exactly that can be done in your country on the website. They said to hold off on the medical as that only lasts for 3 months, so we won't do that until we get the form. That's the only part of the process that's proved expensive or awkward to date for us. I was shocked by the cost, but there are seven of us.

For us, we need to pull together our educational qualifications documents and we will forewarn previous employers in case the embassy call to verify work experience. We need to make sure passports are up to date, also driving licences etc. I think it would be good to get a couple of long birth certs for everybody in the family, I'm sure they'll be handy out there even if you don't need them immediately.

We've also spent a fair amount of time thinking about where we'd like to live and looking for employment. I've made contact with a few people through Yahoo Groups pertinent to our interests (e.g. we homeschool so I'm chatting to a few other homeschool families) and that has been of enormous benefit esp. to my children who have stopped weeping about losing their friends and are now talking about skyping (hilarious from a 5 year old) their old friends here and are planning to meet up with other kids in NZ.

When we have our visa I want to set up bank accounts in advance to save hassle. All seems fine at the moment except I'm a bit nervous that they'll put us back in the pool - not for any good reason, I know I was accurate on my EOi just paranoia I think.

Let us know how you're getting on.

Laura


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

123laura said:


> HI, We just got selected too. Have you looked on the website? I think it's very clear and if you go into the part where it gives you the info on skilled migration there is a link to the local office ( ours is London) and they explain everything very clearly, including documentation and timelines.
> 
> I also spoke to the immigration office in NZ last night as I had a specific query. I was advised to start the police check immediately as it can be slow, again they give you a guide to how exactly that can be done in your country on the website. They said to hold off on the medical as that only lasts for 3 months, so we won't do that until we get the form. That's the only part of the process that's proved expensive or awkward to date for us. I was shocked by the cost, but there are seven of us.
> 
> ...



Thanks Laura, we are based in Wiltshire, so I suppose it will be London for us as well. How much is a medical?


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Is your EOI was successful, you will soon get an ITA with a customized check-list of documents which you need to submit.

A Police Clearance Certificate is usually the most time consuming of all the documents required. So may be you should already start collecting them for all countries you have lived in for more than 12 months.


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

*Medical*



dawnclaremaddox said:


> Thanks Laura, we ,are based in Wiltshire, so I suppose it will be London for us as well. How much is a medical?


Cheapest I could find was £110 per person plus the costs of whatever blood tests, half price for kids and another £90-100 for x rays for anyone over 12. That's not bad if you're single or a couple - we have 5 children so our flights will be awful too.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

zeiger said:


> Is your EOI was successful, you will soon get an ITA with a customized check-list of documents which you need to submit.
> 
> A Police Clearance Certificate is usually the most time consuming of all the documents required. So may be you should already start collecting them for all countries you have lived in for more than 12 months.


Thanks Zeiger


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

123laura said:


> Cheapest I could find was £110 per person plus the costs of whatever blood tests, half price for kids and another £90-100 for x rays for anyone over 12. That's not bad if you're single or a couple - we have 5 children so our flights will be awful too.


Just the 2 of us, our 'children' 20 & 21, they will sort themselves out at a later date. Thanks for the information.
Dawn


----------



## alansheffield (Nov 17, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Just the 2 of us, our 'children' 20 & 21, they will sort themselves out at a later date. Thanks for the information.
> Dawn


Total cost for me, my wife and grandaughter was £750 - that included X rays and blood tests - we had no complications 0 if blood tests show up anything that needs further investigation or there is anything in your history - they will do further tests and with it comes more cost - I guess the whole process from putting in my EOI to getting the visa (PR for the three of us ) cost just over £2,000....once you add on flights, and container and set up costs I believe moving out has cost us over £10,000....a point worth remembering (although cheaper ways may exist)..others might have a view


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

alansheffield said:


> Total cost for me, my wife and grandaughter was £750 - that included X rays and blood tests - we had no complications 0 if blood tests show up anything that needs further investigation or there is anything in your history - they will do further tests and with it comes more cost - I guess the whole process from putting in my EOI to getting the visa (PR for the three of us ) cost just over £2,000....once you add on flights, and container and set up costs I believe moving out has cost us over £10,000....a point worth remembering (although cheaper ways may exist)..others might have a view


Thanks Alan, that's a great help. At least I know what to expect and get funds in place.


----------

